# Graphics Device Missing



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

it's a card, did you find this? 
How to Update your Graphics Card Driver on Windows 10? - YouTube


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes, Neal - I think I watched 112 YouTube "solutions" - nothing works.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> yes, Neal - I think I watched 112 YouTube "solutions" - nothing works.


I know nothing but that sounds like you need a different card.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

What program are you using to view the video with?

Also, what format are the videos in?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

when I click the video (saved to my laptop desktop, I have several options to "Open With".
I've tried everything I have available: Windows Media Player, GoPro Player, Snagit9, HEIC Image Viewer & Converter, iMazing HEIC converter, Windows Video Editor, and some other apps that I downloaded and removed because they didn't work.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Go to YouTube, try to play a random video, does it work?

If so, your hardware is fine


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes, I can play and install other videos on YouTube.
I am making videos with two other cameras with no issues.
the GoPro is the problem


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

Did you update windows 10 lately. Several codecs were apparently removed.





__





Download K-Lite Codec Pack


Download links for the K-Lite Codec Pack. A free software bundle for high quality audio and video playback.



codecguide.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thanks for the info, Geeno - please tell me why I should download that program and how will it help me ? My GoPro9 camera produces MP4 videos.
There are four different variants of the K-Lite Codec Pack. Ranging from a very small bundle that contains only the most essential decoders. Do you have a GoPro camera that you use this program with ? how do you use it ?


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> thanks for the info, Geeno - please tell me why I should download that program and how will it help me ? My GoPro9 camera produces MP4 videos.
> There are four different variants of the K-Lite Codec Pack. Ranging from a very small bundle that contains only the most essential decoders. Do you have a GoPro camera that you use this program with ? how do you use it ?


K-lite includes a ton of codecs. (encoding /decoding software) I've used them before. It may or may not help you, depending on what you're problem really is. You haven't mentioned which software you are using. Also which video card do you have? (you can see it in device manager) Have you tried to bring in the gopro video into your other software that is working?


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a GoPro 9 and use it all the time with VLC as my player. On my kids machine, his Windows 10 update killed a few codecs. He loaded one of the pack (not sure which one) and I am pretty sure its working again. I never had an issue and never let Windows do updates on my machines. I am several updates behind. Did you reach out to GoPro?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I just found that we have a sister forum *GoProForums* so I'll join that and poke around there for awhile. I'll do more research on the K-Lite also. It is appearing that the connection between my laptop and the GoPro is the issue.
the list of VS owned forums are growing daily - so if you are looking for a forum to support something you have, they probably have a forum for it.
thanks to all for the feedback.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I am not familiar with 10, refuse to upgrade from 7. I still have one machine with Win95SE on it and working fine.

Somewhere in contol panel there is a spot for checking your card. Sometimes like with a printer the settings get changed. Since you have a screen, and Utube works I am betting on a device software mismatch.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes, twice today, I contacted GoPro Help - they said they would contact me within 6 minutes (each time) that was before lunch and after lunch. so I give up on that.
I will try your suggestion on the K-Lite (nothing ventured = nothing gained).
this camera is my wife's that I tried to use. I want to get a GoPro10 for myself soon but if I can't get this issue resolved, it will be a waste of money.
thanks again for the link.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

well, the very first "continue" button of K-Lite wants to me change all my stuff to THEIR platform. Browsers, searchers, and all. I'm not really comfortable with that.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> well, the very first "continue" button of K-Lite wants to me change all my stuff to THEIR platform. Browsers, searchers, and all. I'm not really comfortable with that.


It is how they make some money to support the downloads. Deselect everything you don't want.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yep - usually, that's the way it is. but this character doesn't offer that option.
I forgot to mention that I also tried Davinci Resolve 17 and it didn't work there either.
there is some chatter on the GoPro forum about this very issue - so I'll follow the breadcrumbs there for awhile.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

okay - here's a twist in the issue.
I downloaded the test video on YouTube so I could post it here for analysis - and it downloaded like normal there. So now, I can probably narrow it down to a setting on the GoPro that doesn't play nice with my laptop.
the test video is only 25 seconds long. but, it took almost 45 minutes to download on YT - which is ridiculously slow.
so in the morning, I will go over the camera to see what the settings are and try to figure it out from there.


----------



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

I think @geenowalker is on the right track. I think newer GoPros use HEVC and H.264 codecs, the latter being more widely compatible. If you go into the Windows Store on your computer, you should be able to search and install the HEVC extension required to play the videos. VLC Player should work as well if I remember correctly. You may be able to change settings on the GoPro itself, but I haven't messed with one in several years.

I think you can use HandBrake(free) to convert HEVC to H.264 too, but that requires extra steps you may not want to do.

Couple of links, hopefully they help you:









How to Change the Video Compression Codec on GoPro HERO9 Black


The GoPro HERO9 Black has two video codecs available for recording video. Both of these produce files with an .mp4 extension. The difference is in how the video is compressed and encoded.




havecamerawilltravel.com













Got HEIC and HEVC files on Windows 10? Here's how to view them.


In this guide, we'll show you how to open images using the HEIC file format and HEVC videos (H.265) on Windows 10.




www.windowscentral.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thanks Neil - I did download the HEVC extension - still no luck.
I won't have the camera in my hand until tomorrow. then I can check all the settings and compare notes.
it pretty much points to the settings on my laptop that doesn't want to play well with the camera.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Go Pro is your best chance of solving them.
I'm sure they have come across other user problems.
Let them do their thing.
Every laptop can be configured.....how to do it without screwing everything up is the problem.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> thanks Neil - I did download the HEVC extension - still no luck.
> I won't have the camera in my hand until tomorrow. then I can check all the settings and compare notes.
> it pretty much points to the settings on my laptop that doesn't want to play well with the camera.


That would be an installed codec that doesn't support your video hardware. That's what's nice about klite, it only installs what is compatible.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

LAV Filters should be all most people need instead of messing with k-lite codec pack etc.

VLC can play practically anything, and it is a standalone program which means everything is already in it. Generally, if VLC can't play a file, there's something wrong with the file.

MediaInfo is a great program that will show up when you right-click on a video/audio file, and it will tell you what it sees for video and audio. Tree view in the options has even more detail. Shows codecs and bitrates, etc. If MediaInfo shows the file is missing video or audio, it probably is.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

geenowalker said:


> *Did you update windows 10 lately. Several codecs were apparently removed.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Geeno - I did do a Windows update.
I finally navigated through all the advertisements on the KL site and downloaded the K-Lite "basic" to open with Windows Media Player and now the two GoPro test videos open and play as normal with that option. BUT, they will not open with the other "open with" options. it is probably just tweaking the system a bit to make that happen. I normally only use the WinMedia Player anyway, so I'm all good now.
so I owe you a big _THANK YOU _ for your help. This will get me started off on the right foot with making some personal videos for the Tube.
and thanks again to all who offered their support and suggestions.
John


----------



## fishycomics (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey found the topic. as you mentioned you figured the issue out will see what I can come up with at my end


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Yes, Geeno - I did do a Windows update.
> I finally navigated through all the advertisements on the KL site and downloaded the K-Lite "basic" to open with Windows Media Player and now the two GoPro test videos open and play as normal with that option. BUT, they will not open with the other "open with" options. it is probably just tweaking the system a bit to make that happen. I normally only use the WinMedia Player anyway, so I'm all good now.
> so I owe you a big _THANK YOU _ for your help. This will get me started off on the right foot with making some personal videos for the Tube.
> and thanks again to all who offered their support and suggestions.
> John


Now that you have it working in some limited capacity, have you tried to open the video using your video software? (not using "open with" but dragging it directly into the timeline, or the open function of the software)

It's been a long while since I've used klite, I'd have to download it to look at the install options again.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes, the click to play option works.
at this level, for now, this is all I need. now that the video plays, I can edit it through the video editing programs.
when I have time, and the mental stability, (if there ever was such a thing), I can take my time to see what options in the K-Lite that will work for my projects.
thanks again to all.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> yes, the click to play option works.
> at this level, for now, this is all I need. now that the video plays, I can edit it through the video editing programs.
> when I have time, and the mental stability, (if there ever was such a thing), I can take my time to see what options in the K-Lite that will work for my projects.
> thanks again to all.


Just so you understand what's going on, I'll try to explain how things work.

Video takes up a lot of space. It's a ton of data. Over time we've come up with better ways of storing it. The downside is that you now need to encode it to save it as a file /upload it, and decode it for you do watch it. (that even includes YouTube videos.) The bit of software that does that is called a codec. Every method of storing video requires its own codec. 

There are proprietary and free versions of available, some take advantage of your video hardware to make the process faster. (critical with today's HD video.) Your video player and video editor software sometimes includes a few codecs that they like. Poorly programed software cannot use external codecs. Some of the included codecs only work on certain hardware/driver combinations. (which I suspect was your problem.) 

Most software use a system built into Windows to access a library of installed codecs. Klite takes advantage of that by installing all the free/royalty free codecs available that weren't included with windows. (similar to how driverpack and similar collections can include drivers for millions hardware combinations.)

VLC includes a metric ton of codecs, but they are included in the program. (not accessible outside of VLC) The basic windows media player basically has no codecs which is why klite promotes it. It's the easiest to troubleshoot and has the most testing against various codecs.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thanks for the tutorial !!
I still have a bunch of research to do - or, continue to use my Fuji Point-n-Shoot or Canon EOS T7 for my videos. Both have been satisfactory for a pretty long time. BUT - the drawback for them is they don't have a viewing screen on the front of the camera (which is becoming the "must have" feature for the direction I am going into now).
thanks again


----------



## fishycomics (Mar 30, 2021)

editing, your program should automatically create shadow files


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

This program plays any Video you throw at it: VLC






Download official VLC media player for Windows - VideoLAN







www.videolan.org


----------

